# Most Accurate Quartz Watches Under $500.00



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Hello All,

After years of building up my collection of automatic and mechanical watches, I've begun to upgrade my collection of quartz watches. In doing so, I got to thinking about which current quartz models (of any brands) are generally the most accurate. Keep in mind that I'm talking about watches under $500.00 dollars.

I know that the PSR 10 by Pulsar was considered extremely accurate at a great price, but it's been discontinued for a long time. I believe Citizen might have a model, but I believe the price is sky high.

In collecting watches (I have a large collection) I've seen manual wind and automatics that were on average plus or minus 15 seconds per month I've also seen some that have been regulated that were + or - 5 seconds. Because quartz watches are considered to be so much more accurate (even cheaper ones) what would be a reasonably high level of accuracy, would it be gauged per day, per month or per year?

I know some of you may have some insight into this. Keep in mind that I'm looking at something around 38-40mm, it can be sport, dive or pilot's style, i'd even consider semi-dress.

Thanks in advance

Michael (m58dh)


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Start with Seiko.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=9334

This is a very high degree of accuracy . Consider that Omega (and most manufacturers) quartz movements (Perpetual calender excluded) are specified as -0.5 to +0.7 sec a day which calculates to -15 to +20 sec a month

To improve on the aforementioned Seiko, you need to think about a thermocompensated quartz movement. Breitling, Omega, longines, Seiko citizen and now Sinn(U-X) are known to use or have used these in certain models.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Most accurate I ever had (including a quartz Seamaster) was a Citizen Flightmaster Eco-drive. I had it about 4 months and I kid you not, My radio controlled clock was less accurate.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

In another thread I timed a few of my quartz watches over the six months of British Sumertime:

1970's Trafalgar LED: +195 secs

1990's Raketa: +147 secs

2000's Ventura v-tec Alpha: +90 secs

2004 VDB Chronorace 1 (ETA): +49 secs

1970's/1980's Elektronika LCD: -42 secs

1990's Camel Trophy (Miyota): +35 secs

1997 CWC G10: -17 secs

2000's Tissot T-Touch: -14 secs

2000's Yes Space: -1 sec

These may not all fit in your specified price band or style, but it may give you some ideas.


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

I haven't put a post on here for some time, however I have one of these ultra high frequency Seiko watches supposed to be accurate to within 20 seconds a year. I have only had the watch for a fortnight and as yet I can't discern even a fraction of a second devation in its timekeeping.

Here is a picture of it!



















Cheers,

Martin


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks guys, you're giving me a lot of good stuff to think about and some great watch recommendations to research!

Regards

Michael (m58dh)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MartinAtton said:


> I haven't put a post on here for some time, however I have one of these ultra high frequency Seiko watches supposed to be accurate to within 20 seconds a year. I have only had the watch for a fortnight and as yet I can't discern even a fraction of a second devation in its timekeeping.
> 
> Here is a picture of it!
> 
> ...


Nice classic design Martin


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Is it too obvious to say a radio controlled Casio G shock


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Not a big fan of the Casio's. Not because they don't perform well, from what I understand they do. It's just that I like traditional watches as opposed to the Casio, Ventura's, Yes watches etc.

Frow what I understand the Casio's are very popular with some of our service personell in hositle or rugged environments. To bad they didn't have them when I was in the service, I would have purchased one just for such situations!

Thanks

Michael


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

At the risk of creating ire, I can safely say that Timex Ironman 100 and 200 are reliable, reasonably accurate and take a hell of a battering. If you're into sport consider the 200. The facilities are terrific. Ten interval timers, countdowns etc., etc.,

Suunto Observers are a great watch too, bit expensive but highly usable and readily servicable ie battery changes.

Peter


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I bought this Rotary about a month ago for Â£30 or so and it has settled down to keep accurate time - it hasn't lost or gained a second in two weeks - Swiss quartz movement -


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

If your just worried about day to day accuracy I would have thought that any of the wave-ceptor or other radio controlled watches would fit the bill admirably?

Quite a few different styles available, and providing your in europe (more or less) you obviously can't beat the accuracy.

Best regards David

ps. I notice you mentioned dollars! well europes out then







but I believe there are even accurate atomic radio clock transmissions in the US







.


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

I wound up getting three different watches, all Seiko's. The Japan made Spirit collection has a military style that is supposed to be +/- 15 seconds per month, while that may not sound super accurate I've had it for about a month and its dead on. That prompted me to purchase the Chronograph that the seller also has in stock. The Spirit chrono which is supposed to be +/- 20 seconds per month is a fantastic looking watch. It's a S/S watch with a sand or beige colored dial and looks fantastic on a brown contrast stitched strap (the bracelet sucks of course). The third watch which was actually the 1st one I purchased was from a previous years Criteria collection, it's the Great Blue. While it is an extremely accurate and attractive watch, it won't get as much wrist time as the others because with a 40mm case it's a little larger than I like on my small wrist.

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I still hope to one day find a super accurate model (under +/- 10 seconds), maybe Roy will build one. Until then, these 3 along with my G10 and RLT 15 are fine.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hells Bells!!!!!!!! +- 5 seconds a year????? Is this right?

Mind you it costs over a grand.

*** no commercial links please *** pg


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ooops sorry Paul.......in my amazement at the accuracy claimed for this watch I didnt even give it a thought that it was advertising.....your quite right of course









Best regards David


----------

